# Can't find Sighting Forum



## sheilas (Mar 2, 2008)

At one time I used the Sighting formum often but since we went through some changes on TUG I have not been able to find it.  Can someone please give me direction.

[_Split from this thread: www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65893 - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator_]


----------



## Makai Guy (Mar 2, 2008)

sheilas said:


> At one time I used the Sighting formum often but since we went through some changes on TUG I have not been able to find it.  Can someone please give me direction.



It's in the Private Forums section of the Conference List, down near the bottom of the BBS Home Page.  

Here's a direct link to the conference:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Thoughts about your problem:

1) You must have configured your bbs profile with the current TUG Member Code to inform the bbs that you are a TUG Member.  (You have already done this, which is why TUG Member is shown on your post.)

2) You must be logged in so the bbs "knows" you are you.

3) You may have the Private Forums section collapsed.  If so, click on the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon at the right end of the Private Forums bar.

4) And one last thought.  You could have a cookie problem where your login status is "lost" after you log in.  See this post in the Troubleshooting thread:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23955


----------

